
The Truth Behind the Shady RAT - fmrsecurity
http://www.felipemartins.info/2011/08/the-truth-behind-the-shady-rat/
======
ColinWright
In case you're interested, here are the other submissions related to this
story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839764>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840062> <\- This one has the most
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840330>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2841698>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842905>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2843168>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2847398>

